Ask HN: What is your passive income in 2020? - maxilevi
======
siftrics
My startup. It's not yet generating enough to pay _all_ the bills, but it's
growing.

It's passive income in the sense that if I didn't "come in to the office" for
a month, my revenue would, in all likelihood, remain the same or increase.

The entire process from on-boarding customers to them putting money in our
bank account is done by computers.

[https://siftrics.com/](https://siftrics.com/)

~~~
arberavdullahu
Just checked your website, amazing product. Good luck!

~~~
siftrics
Thanks man! The hardest part is getting the word out.

~~~
mvanga
This is a really nice product you've got there! I actually have another
related issue: as an English-speaking immigrant living in a non-English-
speaking European country, I get a lot of bills and invoices in the local
language. It would be really cool for someone like me to have a translation
layer on top of this. I don't know if an individual like me would go past your
free plan though.

~~~
siftrics
Hi! Thanks for the comment.

1\. You make a good point about languages. In fact, it seems a lot of my users
are European or Latin American, so this would suit a good portion of the user
base. I‘ll certainly look into adding better language support.

2\. The free plan is 5,000 kB which equates to 30-100 documents (not many, I
admit) assuming your PDFs are 50-150 kB. However, it is worth noting that the
paid price is prorated to groups of 100 kB, each group costing only $0.01. So
every document you upload outside the free plan would cost $0.005-$0.015 per
month, assuming the same document sizes as I mentioned before.

------
treyfitty
Skincare for men ([https://www.mendskin.co](https://www.mendskin.co)). I
commented in a similar thread 6 months or so ago, and it’s been solid. First
started as D2C, but that proved to be a terrible decision. D2C is effectively
dead. Now working with online retailers and my own online store. Wasn’t
profitable last year, but so far this year looks good because of our partners.

One of our partners is selling our stuff for what seems to be 85% off... idk
why, but if you wanna give our products a shot, check them out here (there’s
no way I can personally offer a better deal lol):
[https://fashionsta.com/brands/men-d-skin-
co.html](https://fashionsta.com/brands/men-d-skin-co.html)

~~~
minhazm423
Can you describe what the process of working with online retailers is like? Do
you have to price it knowing the retailer will take a cut? What is outreach
like? How often do they respond? Any knowledge would be helpful :)

------
alien_
From [https://AutoSpotting.org](https://AutoSpotting.org), a software that I
wrote a few years ago and I still maintain and work on occasionally I earn
about $450 monthly.

I also have a bunch of shares and funds that increased by some $4000 over the
last year.

------
gubsz
3458 shares of VTSAX. Can't get any more passive than index funds.

